# Where are we all going for the Bak Hol W/end ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All Mhers.

Where are we all headed this Bank Hol Weekend ?

We are off to Scotland (New England Bay) cant wait


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,

Derwentwater C&CC, Keswick....... _Again_...... but we love it


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

We are going to Cadwell Park (near Louth) for the Superbike racing,

Martin


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ourgate = super


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Waiting for the Weekend after when its not so manic

Philj


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Into the garden to cut the grass...if dry.  

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Into the garden to cut the grass...if dry.
> 
> tony


So what's your Plan B?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Center Parcs  :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Suppose you can guess it is not my choice :lol: 
Sue


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I will be clocking up my 100 th night at drove lea Titchfield.Dont ask its a long story but will be hitting the road again Sept 1st and heading back to Spain


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Martin might see you at Caddy. Monday
i will be on gsx650f :lol: 

Sue wave on your way past Blyth thats if its sherwood forest you are going to.

If weather is whatever I have to refit a kitchen for one ruined by burst pipe last weekend.

Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

long overdue eyetest Saturday plus wash and vac the car out then to son's to solder his wall speaker outlets.
Sunday Monday play and tinker with MH in preparation for France on the 4th.
somewhere in that fit in cuttin the grass  wish it was concrete :lol:


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

were going to MHF Global Rally


ballymoss


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi..

we are going to beadnell northumberland c&cc rally :wink:


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Absolutely nowhere, I can't be bothered to sit in the traffic, I really don't understand why anybody does it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Totally agree.

tony


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dave p

Will keep a look out, we will be around Dennis Hobbs garage/hospitality hope it goes better than Brands Hatch for him (taken out third corner= severe concussion).

Martin


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Oulton Park Gold Cup - can't let the bikers have it all their own way  - me and Stirling Moss - not sure if anyone else is going. I watched him winning the original Gold Cup in the 4 wheel drive Ferguson Climax in 1961 and he's going to demo it this weekend - a must-see event for me - haven't seen it driven for almost 50 years - bloody hell, where's the time gone 8O.


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

We are off to Llandysul steam show with the engine. Hope the mud isn't as deep as it was last year!! :roll:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hatton Global rally


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

vanroyce said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are going to Cadwell Park (near Louth) for the Superbike racing,
> 
> Martin


Left it too late and the campsite was full  

I am now going to the Land rover show at Manby in Lincs, which also has Supermoto racing 

Alan H


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Nowhere, we dont camp bank holidays or school holidays


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we don't normally do bank hol weekends, but it's the MHF global, be there later 8)




oh, and Oxford are at home on Saturday as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Appleby in Westmorland small campsite for walking, mountain biking and general r & r if we can get up the M6 that is :roll: :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We are in the Bedford area along with Marionandrob (haven't found them yet) at the >>Glenn Miller Festival<<.

It's been booked up for months, and as it is our first time, we are really looking forwards to it.

Have a good BH weekend everyone, whatever you are doing.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Haggerstone Castle in Northumberland, its a Haven Site so there the pool for the kids and some bike rides ect for myself and the wife ;o) Gotta do some work first though !


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

We're heading South (not a holiday in the ROI so traffic shouldn't be too bad!) to a wild camping spot listed on here at Killaloe Co Clare - anyone else been there before? All comments, tips, recommendations welcome!!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Heading for chanonry point to see the dolfins,then round the top of Scotland and down the west coast. Ah jaysas,I could see it far enough.  
seamus.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Off to the Global!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Cutting grass if the sun comes out -- may be safe there :wink: 
Moving my office (in the house)  
Watching GP at Spa  (at home  )
Prepaing van for daughter to use next week  
Preparing house for 3 y.o. grandson's visit next week :roll:


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Dusseldorf for the big camper show. First timers so hope it is worth the journey.

Motorhomefacts picture will be in the windscreen if anyone else is going.

Ed


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We're heading north from Wiltshire where we live now (obviously) to Cheshire where we used to live, probably meandering through the Wye Valley and up through the Welsh Marches and A49 to avoid the worst of the traffic.

We'll be staying in our very own private CL - a field at the back of our old local pub where the grub is great and where we have many old friends to meet.

The sad part is that the real reason for the trip is to commiserate and comfort some very old friends, whose daughter has been diagnosed with Hodgkins disease. Why do these things have to happen to the really nice people?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

dilly said:


> Nowhere, we dont camp bank holidays or school holidays


Same here.

Relaxing prior to the Outer Hebrides a week on Weds


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

A little CS for us at Flamborough, only 50 miles and setting off soon. Hope the sun stays out.

Ben


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

As we have just arrived home from a weeks tour of Scotland, we'll be staying at home. I've loads of photo's to download and process, and Mrs Z has loads of washing and ironing to do. 

We stay clear of sites on bank holidays, it's simply too stressfull.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Going to Thorntonloch at Dunbar with Greenie.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thorntonloch near Dunbar with Carol and Gavin!


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

Scooter shopping :lol:


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

In France staying on aire de stationnment (behind tourist office) at Bray Dunes (Dept 59). Very busy, vans in tight so not one for those who do not like aires! That said nice and sunny to-day and promise of firework display tonight if weather holds.


----------

